# collecting manzanita and grapewood



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Well I've been looking around and in a few places on here it is mentioned manzanita works well in vivs. One person mentioned it being used in the aquarium but I doubt that personally as the stuff floats forever.

But anyway...

Anyone using this know if live/recently dead manzanita is safe to use? Most of what you find are bleached white pieces which I'm not too sure would look good in a viv. I'd want pieces with the original bark still attached. Here in CA driving some distance to the right would probably give me more of this than a whole bunch of froggers would ever need.

Same with grapewood only even closer. With grapewood...would their be any concern about pesticides?


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2006)

I was told not to use grapewood in a viv as it rots too quickly. I have RETFs and was going to use some in there but when I mentioned it they said it gets slimey and stinky because of the humidity. I know that Black Jungle sells manzanita with and without bark on their site so Id assume those are both fine. The bleached white stuff looks cool in desert type vivs. The one on Black Jungles got Whites tree frogs in it and it looks cool.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Thanks for the info! We have a ton of it here so as long as it isn't bad for the frogs it might actually look a bit neat while getting broken down into the substrate.

Also, is it possible to attach epiphytes to manzanita or is it too smooth?


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2006)

the larger pieces of manzanita have little crevices and hollow spots..with some fishline and moss it wouldn't be too difficult to attach plants..doubt any would actually root to the wood itself though.
I need some more branches myself for the birds..and not very far from a good source....


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2006)

In my experience, epiphytic orchids love manzanita and have no problems attaching to the bark or wood. The "white" manzanita you see for sale has been sandblasted.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Thanks Milehigh. It does look a bit smooth for my taste...would be nice if it had a slightly coarser. Anyone have any vivs using it they've got photos of?


----------



## slaytonp (Nov 14, 2004)

Grape wood is relatively soft, and will deteriorate rather rapidly in humid conditions, although it is nice for desert type vivariums. Manzanita is a dense, hard wood that is resistant to deterioration and sticks around a long time in humid conditions. Manzanita has no toxic resins, so is safe to use. The roots are even better, if you can collect or get them. The lovely manzanita "bark" won't last long, however, once a fresh branch is cut. But you will still have a nice, long-lasting piece of wood. 

One of the most dense and nice woods, which also lasts under water a long time, is Mountain Mahogany. It is so dense, that it actually sinks in water, and doesn't float. It will also defy and immediately dull any saw you try to cut it with. None of these--grape wood, manzanita or Mountain mahogany is a tree. They are either a vine in the case of grape-wood, or brush wood, as the manzanita and Mountain Mahogany are. There are several species of manzanita, and two of the Mountain Mahogany, but all are essentially the same for practical use as we use them.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Wonder if Mountain Mahogany exists anywhere round here. Only problem would be cutting a piece of it!


----------



## rain- (Jul 28, 2006)

I have some red manzanita in my aquarium. It does sink after a bit of soaking, sinking isn't the problem, leaching tannins takes longer than sinking. People who use manzanita in aquariums seem to be quite happy with it, the colour is beautiful and the wood does last nicely since it's dense. This is the place where the aquatic people usually order their manzanita: http://manzanita.com/

Sorry, my post isn't that useful to you, but I wanted to comment the aquarium use part.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Rain: your post is very useful to me(I am mainly an aquarist after all plus this would is going into a paludarium).


----------



## slaytonp (Nov 14, 2004)

Dendrobait--There are species of Mt. Mahogany that grow throughout the Sierras. I think you can find both Cercocarpus ledifolius varieties, which have very narrow, needle-like leaves and and C. montanus, which has broader fan-shaped toothed leaves. You will find them in dense patches on the drier gravelly slopes, usually facing south or south-east. They grow about 7 feet tall. The seeds have long hairy tails that screw into a spiral and then when they land on the ground, they "unscrew" forcing the seed into the soil. It really is difficult to cut, and will wreck a chain saw blade in no time. It's actually easier to break off dead branches, of even live ones, as they are relatively brittle, and these will work quite well.


----------

